# Psp , pmp , cce ارجو المساعدة



## jilany (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Good day for all

I'm Maintenance mechanical engineer working at offshore rigs and i need to build my skills up 
after search I found most popular courses is 
Planning and schedule profession (PSP).
Project management profession - PMP
Certified cost engineer - cce 

all of those belongs to AACE International 

So what is most useful for me and push me up ​


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (15 يناير 2013)

Dear Jilany as you mentioned you working as Maintenance Engineer, so it's better to build your knowledge and skills in the same track - so there is CMRP -Certified Maintenance and Reliability Professional - from Society for Maintenance & Reliability Professionals, their website: www.smrp.org
​


----------



## Eng./Sameh (20 نوفمبر 2016)

Dear Eng./Mohamed
Please informed us if you have materials for this course CMRP
Regards

​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 نوفمبر 2016)

يمكنكم الرجوع إلى منتدي الإدارة الهندسية وإدارة المشاريع بهذا الملتقي فهو يحتوي على عدة مواضيع في ذات الخصوص للمواضيع المطلوبة من قبلكم.


----------



## Eng./Sameh (21 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا" للأستجابة وسرعة الرد


----------

